# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nycturie(s'nachts veel moeten plassen) - Artikel

## Agnes574

*NYCTURIE*

Nycturie kan je leven ernstig verstoren

Slaap is onontbeerlijk voor ons lichamelijk en psychisch welzijn, op voorwaarde natuurlijk dat het om een verkwikkende slaap gaat. 

Blijkt nu dat meer dan 50% van de vrouwen en mannen ouder dan 50 jaar minstens eenmaal per nacht opstaat om te gaan plassen. Nycturie is de voornaamste oorzaak van verstoring van de nachtrust. Onnodig te vermelden dat dit ernstige gevolgen kan hebben voor de levenskwaliteit.


*Veelvuldige urinelozingen* 

Een volwassene produceert gewoonlijk 1 à 2 liter urine per maaltijd en gaat daarvoor gemiddeld 4 tot 6 maal per dag naar het toilet. 
Normaal gezien zou een volwassene 's nachts niet moeten opstaan om te plassen, vermits de hoeveelheid 's nachts geproduceerde urine twee- tot viermaal lager ligt dan overdag. 

Volwassenen die 's nachts regelmatig of systematisch wakker worden om te plassen, lijden misschien aan *nycturie, een stoornis waarbij urinelozingen 's nachts weinig of niet verminderen en soms zelfs overvloediger zijn dan overdag.* 

Deze complexe aandoening, die evenveel vrouwen als mannen treft, komt steeds vaker voor naargelang men ouder wordt.


*Verstoring van de levenskwaliteit*

In Zweden werd een onderzoek uitgevoerd bij de beroepsactieve bevolking. Daaruit bleek dat mensen die 's nachts één of meerdere keren opstaan om te plassen, overdag minder energie en levenslust uitstralen, wat dan weer leidt tot een verminderde productiviteit op het werk en een verstoorde levenskwaliteit ten opzichte van collega's die het geluk hebben om 's nachts ononderbroken te kunnen slapen. 

Je kunt dus ontegenzeglijk beweren dat slaapstoornissen op een of andere manier de economie heel veel geld kosten. Een buitengewone vermoeidheid veroorzaakt door een aandoening als nycturie heeft een negatieve impact op de prestaties van de patiënt overdag. Het verlies aan productiviteit wordt geschat op 9,2%. 

Nycturie zou de Europese economie jaarlijks ongeveer 3.700 euro per patiënt kosten.


*Raadpleeg je huisarts*

Er ten onrechte van overtuigd dat nycturie een normaal gevolg is van het verouderingsproces (hyperactiviteit van de blaas, hypertrofie van de prostaat,...), wenden de meeste patiënten zich niet tot hun huisarts. 

Deze kan nochtans een perfecte diagnose stellen en oordelen of de aandoening het gevolg is van een onderliggende ziekte. Met een aangepaste behandeling kan hij vervolgens de aandoening verzorgen en het probleem proberen op te lossen.


*Andere gewoonten aannemen*

Indien de nycturie niet het gevolg is van een onderliggende ziekte (kanker, diabetes, nierinsufficiëntie, hartaandoening,...), zal de arts zijn patiënt aanraden om zijn voedings- en drankgewoonten als volgt aan te passen:

■voldoende drinken overdag (1 à 2 liter), vooral tijdens de voormiddag en in het begin van de namiddag;

■weinig drinken tijdens de uren die aan de nachtrust voorafgaan;

■'s avonds niet te laat eten, omdat de spijsvertering de urineproductie stimuleert;

■geruime tijd vóór het slapengaan de consumptie van alcohol en cafeïne (koffie, thee) beperken.

Indien deze voorzorgsmaatregelen geen effect hebben op de nycturie, kan de arts overwegen om over te gaan tot een behandeling op basis van geneesmiddelen om de nachtelijke urineproductie te beperken, zodat de patiënt 's morgens fris en monter kan opstaan.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

